# $30 Sheep Hay/Grain Feeder - Feeds 10 Head



## SheepGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

I made it in my Wood & Metal Structures class in school as my "Student Project." My teacher got me a 1"x12"x8' board and a 1"x12"x12' board to make the sheep feeder with. It's definately not perfect, but it should serve it's purpose and it should be super strong (look at all those screws!)  It is supposed to be raised off the ground, but we (my friend and I) couldn't make the corner posts long enough so that way we'd have enough wood for the entire project. So my solution would be to put it on two bales of straw or set it up on some cinder blocks. I also didn't put any boards on the bottom for support, nor any plywood triangles on the top.

Anything that touches a corner needs to be cut at an 18* angle to make it all fit together nicely. It's only about 2 feet tall and about 3 feet wide at any of its widest points.

Based off of this plan.

Hopefully it will be put into use soon  And maybe if I build another one it will look much better than my prototype


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

WOW  that is a NICE feeder !!!!!!!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 5, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## elevan (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice job!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 2, 2012)

great job


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 16, 2012)

Finally put it to use!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jun 19, 2012)

That is GREAT Sheepgirl! I have something like that at home here that somebody built as a chicken coop for their chicks. It has chicken wire on it, if I take that off I can use it as a hay feeder, too! Very cool!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 14, 2012)

Really awesome feeder! Nice work.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Dec 22, 2013)

Luv the hay feeder! Looks very sturdy.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 22, 2013)

Good job!!!!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Dec 22, 2013)

love it but I need a way to scoot a round bale into it. Wonder if you could put a door with hinges on it. My tractor won't lift a round bale high enough to go over the top!

Bet your instructor was amazed! bet it's also a first in his class!
How cool is that!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 22, 2013)

Good job Sheepgirl.  You're quite handy with tools aren't you?


----------



## kinder (Dec 22, 2013)

Well Done .!!!! I love do it your self projects...


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 23, 2013)

bcnewe2 said:


> love it but I need a way to scoot a round bale in it. Wonder if you could put a door with hinges on it. My tractor won't lift a round bale high enough to go over the top!
> 
> Bet your instructor was amazed! bet it's also a first in his class!
> How cool is that!!!


This hay feeder was only about 2 feet tall andno wider than 3 feet. So now round vales fitting In here  but what I did is I hand fed the round bales I purchased and put them in there.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think your design could be used for a bigger feeder too! I really hate to buy a ring for the rounds but the waste it so high without.  I love your design. It looks bigger in the picture!


----------

